# catfishing



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

im thinking about getting out and doing some cattin on the Tuscarawas river this weekend for channel cats. i will probably NOT get any bites but i cant resist with all of the warm weather weve had lately. has anyone caught any channel cats recently ??? im gonna try chicken livers and some deer liver & some fresh frozen shad !!! ill post results when i get back in, it looks like ill be going out on saturday with 2 or 3 buddies during the day for a few hours !!! MAN id love to start off the new year with a BIG channel !!!!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I caught a few channels and a flathead in the Deer Creek Spillway about a week ago. All on minnows. Havent done any river fishing yet this winter. I dont think you can go wrong though with your bait selection.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Yeah it will definately be fun to get out...We will have to try the new SUPER SECRET spot that we found last week


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hoping to get out for a little bit later today on the GMR, depends how much higher she is from tonights rain.

Will post any results later
Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

you will most definately get into some channels today! they are biting really good over here on the GMR the water is REALLY warm, its possible to even pick up a flattie or 2. if the water is up on your river try really close to the bank in slack water. im going to try for a flattie at some point this weekend, maybe sunday.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Channels are biting a little bit around here too Dink! The water isn't really up too much around here yet, but we have had a good bit of rain and it is coming up some. I might try for some tonight and/or tomorrow. I'll post if I can gather any info tonight! :B


----------



## bmanoftheyear (Oct 14, 2006)

i got 2 channels yesterday at springfield lake.1 @4lbs the other @10.Man that was a blast catching that 10 on 6lb line on the spinning tackle.
I didn't have any money for bait but my buddy had some maggots so i caught a couple of gills and chopped em up and used that.I was out for about 4 hours and got those 2 i also missed 2 other ones.I only used 1 pole but if i had 2 i would of got a couple more.
I have now converted my hooks to the venom sickle hooks in 2/0 or 3/0 size.These hooks are so sharp i barely have to set the hook and the 4lber i got set himself on there.
If you have never used these hooks give em a shot.Where i fish the channels dont run with your bait so a circle hook is pretty useless/


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I lost a very large fish on the scioto today, fought it for a full 15 minutes and it was caught on cut shad..It sure felt like a big flathead.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Way to go on the fish guys!

I fished the Stillwater this evening for a little while. Only used worms, but caught one little channel about 3 lbs, and had something decent on, but I think it was a carp. Ended up trying to hog him in on 8 lb line and broke it  It was wet out, but still fun.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry guys, I didnt make it out today, busy running errands and checking the river at 3-4 places. 

Perhaps tomorrow before the "SinkerBowl" Party at my house  
If not there is always Sunday.

I wish I woulda made it but when I left the house this morning it was pouring and the radar looked bad so I didnt pack the stuff, but a few hours later it was down to a steady light rain and I wished i had brought it with me...  

There was some talk about one of the Dayton guys getting a 28# flathead though, I heard that from Flathunter  

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> There was some talk about one of the Dayton guys getting a 28# flathead though, I heard that from Flathunter
> 
> Salmonid



Hmm..... I wonder who would have started that? 

I'll be out at 8am & fishing till 11am or so , maybe later if they are biting. I cant take the boat out due to the high water, but I'll be out somewhere!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i didnt get out at all today, everytime i THOUGHT about going fishing it would rain harder !!! i guess it wasnt meant to be today, im gonna try and get out tomorrow if the river isnt over the banks !!! wow rockbass you caught a channel from the stillwater, thats cool !!! did you get any pictures ???  

i guess im gonna have to get out some next week too if the weather cooperates !!! 

maybe i need to cut up some shad or frozen gills before i go out !!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

no pics of small fish.....sorry. You know what a channel cat looks like though


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

i heard the only thing you catch is a cold when you go fishing lol


----------

